# A Juicy Pink Gold Black Label Carrier



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I was on a dog carrier craze last week. I thought these carriers were so cute so I could not resist. I bring Ecko and Mimi with me everywhere so I can definitely use them all =p. They all arrived this week so here is Mimi modeling them.

The first one is another Juicy carrier. This one is very different from my other ones. It is not velour, but nylon and looks kinda sporty. It says "I Love Dogs, Snacks, and Juicy Couture" on the logo.





































The next carrier is a Pink Gold by Paris Erotica VIP dog carrier. It is a cotton messenger bag type carrier. It has a really big PG button and two big pockets on the front.





































The last carrier is the Black Label Dog Carrier by Christian Audigier. It is a faux leather carrier with a see through mesh top and sides. It has a really really big exterior pocket. The biggest i've seen on any carrier. The interior has two pockets on both sides, one with a zipper and the other stores your cellphone and wallet. It also comes with a red satin dust cover, which I thought was really neat.





































I think the Christian Audigier one is my favorite out of all of them. Which is yours?


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

eeee the Christian Audigier is awesome! love the colour of the dust cover too.
also really like the Paris Erotica one - never seen those before. 
Mimi is adorable!! i love her clothes :]


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

depends on the clothing ur wearing to go with the bag! hehe i think the first one would go with any casual thing u wear. and wow u got 3 bags! not clothes but bags now. woooo!  i wish my guy liked going in bags, he freaks out


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

The one by Christian Audigier rocks! Isn't he the guy behind Ed Hardy?


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love all of them but I love juicy the best!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

How cool are these bags and pup??
She looks a bit like my Dahlia!!
Very nice photos!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I like them all, but my fave is the Christian Audigier bag. Mimi looks so cute in all of them, though.


----------



## chloeandoscar (Aug 22, 2009)

how do u afford to buy all this designer stuff for your dog? Im a web designer, and i cant afford it, I do have two children and two chis though which may be why!!

you have very very lucky chis!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I love them all, but the Paris erotica is my favorite  Great choices girl!
Oooohhhh... Got one of my Wooflink outifts for Fern today, and OMG it is soooo stinkin cute. It is one of the older ones. It's a black striped one with a cotton and tulle skirt with the laces on the sides. You HAVE to get it 
Lori


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

got to love the juicy couture 
when your done send it over hehe


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Adorable bags!!! I love her peeking through the mesh picture!!! LOL Cute!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> I love them all, but the Paris erotica is my favorite  Great choices girl!
> Oooohhhh... Got one of my Wooflink outifts for Fern today, and OMG it is soooo stinkin cute. It is one of the older ones. It's a black striped one with a cotton and tulle skirt with the laces on the sides. You HAVE to get it
> Lori


Nice! I just ordered some new wooflink clothes this morning because the online retailer that I purchased my wooflink clothes gave me a gift card since the order took so long to get to me. Is the one you ordered pictured on the wooflink website? If not make sure to post pictures of Fern wearing it. Oh yeah I am still waiting to hear what happened to my order of the same hoodie you bought for Fern. Did you receive that one yet?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great bags!!! The last one is definitely my fave!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> I love them all, but the Paris erotica is my favorite  Great choices girl!
> Oooohhhh... Got one of my Wooflink outifts for Fern today, and OMG it is soooo stinkin cute. It is one of the older ones. It's a black striped one with a cotton and tulle skirt with the laces on the sides. You HAVE to get it
> Lori


You got a new outfit and we don't have pics yet??????


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> depends on the clothing ur wearing to go with the bag! hehe i think the first one would go with any casual thing u wear. and wow u got 3 bags! not clothes but bags now. woooo!  i wish my guy liked going in bags, he freaks out


Yeah I would feel bad to put them in a bag if they freak out. Ecko and Mimi are used to bags because they were carried in them as soon as I got them. When they see the bags come out they know we are leaving the house and going on an adventure. They are trained to go inside the bag by themselves. I try to buy really comfortable blankets and put their favorite toy in the bag so they feel really safe and secure in it.



LittleHead said:


> The one by Christian Audigier rocks! Isn't he the guy behind Ed Hardy?


Yes Christian Audigier is the guy behind Ed Hardy. I am not into their people clothes or dog clothes, but I think their carriers and other dog accessorie like their beds and bowls are awesome.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

chloeandoscar said:


> how do u afford to buy all this designer stuff for your dog? Im a web designer, and i cant afford it, I do have two children and two chis though which may be why!!
> 
> you have very very lucky chis!!!


I do not have children and I hear they are quite expensive =p.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

the last one deffo had the WOW factor! so lovely


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Waiushaoting said:


> I do not have children and I hear they are quite expensive =p.


LOL! They are expensive. 
I wouldn't know as a "Parent," but I know because my nieces and nephews are expensive. I have one niece who just turned 5, and got a psp, and her brother has an xbox, rockband, etc etc. 

I probably shouldn't talk though, since I grew up like that. Oops!


----------



## pooch lady (Sep 5, 2009)

*My pic would be Christian Audigier. But you must match the bag to the outfit your Pooch is wearing. 
Looks like you are having fun with your baby!! That's a beautiful thing....*


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pooch lady said:


> *My pic would be Christian Audigier. But you must match the bag to the outfit your Pooch is wearing.
> Looks like you are having fun with your baby!! That's a beautiful thing....*


Yeah its definitely fun to match. I do not know if I will get any Christian Audigier outfits though because they are not really cute lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> LOL! They are expensive.
> I wouldn't know as a "Parent," but I know because my nieces and nephews are expensive. I have one niece who just turned 5, and got a psp, and her brother has an xbox, rockband, etc etc.
> 
> I probably shouldn't talk though, since I grew up like that. Oops!


lol yeah, gaming systems for kids can definitely be expensive. The thing with them is you still have to buy games for them too =p.


----------

